# Photos of your best/your favorite golden



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

*My* best one? Hmmmm, lemme think about this a while...









Not mine but a favorite? Well that's easy too.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm pretty fond of Diva... but I'm a bit bias.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

SunGold said:


> I'm pretty fond of Diva... but I'm a bit bias.


your Diva is one pretty girl!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Diva is darling! What little feet she has! ha ha -- used to the boys and their clodhoppers here ;-)


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, she makes her Momma proud!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am pretty proud of this boy - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=299397

This is one of my all-time faves - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19

and this one too - http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=29115

But I could on and on and on all day about this!


----------

